# Page/URL Icons missing in Firefox?



## drew2k

Hi folks. 

I'm not sure I'm naming the icon properly, but previously when I opened a TCF page in Firefox, there used to be a little TiVo icon in the address bar next to the URL, and the same icon appeared on each Firefox tab that had a TCF page open. 

I just noticed today that I no longer see these icons in Firefox, but if I view the same TCF page in Internet Explorer, the icons show up. Is this just me, or did something change that the URL/Page icons now only work in IE? 

My Firefox tabs look naked without the little TiVo guy!  

Thanks in advance ....


----------



## NoCleverUsername

I see them in mine. Maybe you need to clear the browser cache?


----------



## drew2k

This is weird. I already tried clearing the cache and that didn't work, so I just rebooted, and now I see the icons again in Firefox. Very odd!


----------



## Gunnyman

have your turned off favicons by any chance?


----------



## drew2k

Gunnyman said:


> have your turned off favicons by any chance?


 I'm not sure what that means, so I have a feeling I didn't! The good news is that the reboot restored the page/URL icons, so my TCF tabs are no longer naked!


----------

